#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Эпический период древней индии как достойный ответ Игре Престолов

## Eugeny

Как думаете, было бы неплохо, если бы кто нибудь экранизировал взаимоотношения тех кланов, т.е. Шакьев,Магадхов,Личчхави,Косалов и прочих, а учитывая что в те времена было много людей владеющих сиддхами и существа мира четырех царей не стеснялись показываться людям,то и как Фэнтези вышло бы обалденное, да и плюс огромное количество философии, так как там в те времена множество воззрений было и Шраманов, это достойно дать отпор по философскому уровню Древней греции. Вообщем сериал вышел бы обалденный.

----------


## Magan Poh

Думаю было бы плохо, дорого и не нужно...

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Махабхарата и некоторые пураны уже давно экранизированы и выложены на отечественных трекерах.  
Сейчас новый интересный проект запускают, вот он как раз обещает быть довольно эпичным. 

http://www.delfi.ua/news/daily/forei...l.d?id=1898093

----------


## Eugeny

> Думаю было бы плохо, дорого и не нужно...


если бы было достаточное финансирование, то было бы замечательно, так как сюжет там намного более закрученный, чем в любом другом сериале.

----------


## Eugeny

> Махабхарата и некоторые пураны уже давно экранизированы и выложены на отечественных трекерах.  
> Сейчас новый интересный проект запускают, вот он как раз обещает быть довольно эпичным. 
> 
> http://www.delfi.ua/news/daily/forei...l.d?id=1898093


Ну мне ни махабхарата, ни пураны ни прочее подобное не интересно

----------


## Ашвария

> Думаю было бы плохо, дорого и не нужно...


а мне бы интереснее было, если бы буддист экранизировал роман Клиффорда Дональда Саймака *Город* (City). Или хотя бы *Заповедник гоблинов*, если на *Магистраль Вечности* денег бы не хватило.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как думаете, было бы неплохо, если бы кто нибудь экранизировал взаимоотношения тех кланов, т.е. Шакьев,Магадхов,Личчхави,Косалов и прочих, а учитывая что в те времена было много людей владеющих сиддхами и существа мира четырех царей не стеснялись показываться людям,то и как Фэнтези вышло бы обалденное, да и плюс огромное количество философии, так как там в те времена множество воззрений было и Шраманов, это достойно дать отпор по философскому уровню Древней греции. Вообщем сериал вышел бы обалденный.


С удовольствием бы смотрел сериал по циклу Олди "Черный Баламут" http://flibusta.net/s/1613
...

----------

